# Clothes washer filling with water??



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Model: Kenmore Elite HE3 front loading automatic washer (2003)

Issue: This morning I found my clothes washer full of water to the bottom of the front loading door. In fact, because we leave the door open between uses, it had leaked out and soaked the rug in the laundry room underneath the machine. When I mentioned it to my wife, she responded that this had happened a few times recently, and she just ran the drain/spin cycle to get rid of the water.......(thanks for telling me!)

Has anyone ever experienced this? My initial assumption is that the pump supply valve has a failed/damaged check valve, allowing water to get in when not in use. If I can narrow down the issue, I will fix it myself (as I have done in the past.) However, it being winter finally, I have limited time/space to mess with it, so if I can't narrow it down, I might have to call the appliance guy.

Any useful advice is appreciated.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Call the appliance guy.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely the problem is the water valve. Water is probably trickling in when not in use.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> most likely the problem is the water valve. Water is probably trickling in when not in use.


That's my thinking as well. But the parts schematic does not show a supply valve as a unique part. I am assuming it is part of either the motor control unit, or the pump. 

There are no other issues, and the machine still washes clothes...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Follow where the supply lines come inside the washer. There's going to be two solinoid valves, On top of them there's going to be two wires each.
That's were it will be leaking through.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/...ls+with+water+while+not+in+use,+what+is+wrong


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Joe, I think that is exactly it! Thanks a bunch. 

I will order the part, and make the repair. Stay tuned for the results.


----------

